# MS PAINT #1 CHAIN #1 REVEAL



## Jude (Jan 4, 2010)

It's finally here!!!!!!!!

So, I started us off with this awesome picture







Which ZB_FTW!!! describes, sadly losing the best parts of the picture (the womans face and the clothes being thrown on the floor), as

"Twenty five monkey's climbing on top of someone's car."

Cookingfat then draws apparently without using copy and paste, which is very impressive indeed: 






Escher gives this wonderfully ambiguous, creative description with:

"Big happy monkey cloud surrounding sports car on road by jelly mountains."

Which iSpinz interprets pretty well: 






At this point we lose our monkeys (but we still have the red car!), as Johannes91 describes with: 

"Two bears in sky watch red car driving, huge red boxes, grass."

wing92 draws some.... 'interesting' bears: 






Inf3rn0 says it as it is, but doesn't try and identify the animals: 

"Red car driving along past two brown animals and a red building"

Forte draws this crazy picture, which I don't fully understand. And making his first appearence in the thread is...... Justin Jaffray?:






With dbax0999's description, the animals are no longer mammals, the building is no longer a building, and the car is no longer red  : 

"Jaffray's uniwheeled car, Upside down cross under eye, gingerbread man and owl"

Which dudemanpp draws accurately (I love the owl):





Arendil gets creative with the 12 word limit, and gives us: 

"Jaffray's one-wheeled car drives across a field while the anti-christ eye watches it and a gingerbread man stands next to an owl."

Nukoca apparently doesn't know what a car is, but he sure does draw a good gingerbread/owl combo :


----------



## Jude (Jan 4, 2010)

Unfortunately we lose JustinJ from the picture just as the chain arrives at him, and he describes as

"Man drives unicycle past evil Bush into purple yeti with owl shouldered"

Anthony uses the old copypaste method, and gives us a disturbingly similar antichrist:





fazrulz describes as well as he possibly could in only 12 words: 

"Devil money tree with unicycle and fluffy toy with owl on tree"

Ethan's devil looks more sleepy than evil, and he draws us:






Which Jai describes perfectly:

"Red-leaved, devil-horned money tree on unicycle; owl on branch; furby!"

shelley draws us a wonderful, old fashioned mspaint picture, with an amazing furby: 






And with blade740's description it looks like we might be able to keep the same picture from now until the end:

"Horned red dollar tree on a unicycle with a furby and owl"

But then CharlieCooper saves the day with her awesome furby and owl: 






And cmhardw allows hilarity to ensue, with the introduction of squirrel ninjas to the chain: 

"Demon tree on a unicycle fights polar bear and squirrel ninja team."

Sa967St puts possibly the most effort out of anyone into her picture, and she draws us this incredibly exciting picture:





Musli4brekkies (unsuprisingly) struggles with the 12 world limit, but huge hyphenated words save the day:

"Pokeballs, unicycle under evil teddy-bear christmas- tree. Sky filled sith-cats, triangles, flying bear. Rainbow-sun."

Swoncen gives us another awesome picture:






Caedus describes, and we at least have the bear back! (Still no sign of the monkeys or the car though):

"4 SithCats above Christmas-tree bear attacked by pokeballs and Superbear. Multicolored sun."

Stachuk1992 amazingly manages to find pictures of sith-cats (his bear is not quite as amazing, however), and draws us: 






BeautifullyDecayed. once again struggles with the 12 word limit, as our pictures grow increasingly complicated: 

"4 hello kitties in armour, top left, above xmas tree. Bear and pokemon-ball flying out of sun, above ‘grizzley’ “ow.”"

Logan's up next, and it's interesting to see that he considers an evil flying super-bear to be "regular": 






Yet again we fail to stick to the 12 word limit, and with TioMario's description, the cats are no longer sith, but mutants!: 

"several mutant Hello Kittys floating, Christmas tree, Poke-Grizzly Bear and Normal bear comparision."

And vrumanuk finishes us off with this disturbing yet wonderful picture:


----------



## Jude (Jan 4, 2010)

So, to recap, we got from






to






Hmmm, they seem *slightly* different...


----------



## Anthony (Jan 4, 2010)

Finally! Thanks, Jude.


----------



## vrumanuk (Jan 4, 2010)

YES!
Wow my pic is bad. Thanks Jude, awesome reveal.


----------



## JustinJ (Jan 4, 2010)

LOL AT FORTE'S


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 4, 2010)

Wow, I'm sad that I missed out on this.


----------



## wing92 (Jan 4, 2010)

i didn't realize my bears were that bad until now... they should have had ears


----------



## dbax0999 (Jan 4, 2010)

I couldn't understand how Forte got Jaffray from the description someone sent him. But now I understand that he didn't.


----------



## OregonTrail (Jan 4, 2010)

Love it.


----------



## PHPJaguar (Jan 4, 2010)

Epicly awesome.


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 4, 2010)

WOW!


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 4, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA FORTE'S PICTURE IS EPIC. 
Pengy and Owly are the names of some of Meep's stuffed animals btw 

oh wow, my picture must have been difficult to describe. SITH-CATS? XD Too bad it it didn't include the twizzlars and the 'happy triangles'.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 4, 2010)

Awesome. With my description, I thought the next person would realise fright on the person's face. For some reason when I got it, I was going to describe it as "Twenty five monkey's climbing on top of Erik's car, screaming and throwing clothes." But too many words, plus I thought we were meant to describe it as accurately as possible, so I left out the Erik part. I don't know why, but back then I thought it looked like Erik. Oh, how did the Pokeballs get involved again? LOL!


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 4, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Oh, how did the Pokeballs get involved again? LOL!


 my bad, I added some random stuff in mine to make it more interesting


----------



## Anthony (Jan 4, 2010)

Apparently I was the one who introduced the whole tree thing. I wasn't sure if Justin accidently capitalized "Bush" and meant a plant or if he meant the president, so I just put both lol.


----------



## cookingfat (Jan 5, 2010)

Awesome, I love these games. Cheers Jude. 

I think Sarah's was the best picture tbh.


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 5, 2010)

This is FAR hilarious-er than Chain 2. 

This is awesome!


----------



## Jude (Jan 5, 2010)

Oops I just noticed that Justin isn't called Yalow anymore 

I edited OP


----------



## tlm1992 (Jan 5, 2010)

at least some brown animals made it from the beginning 'till the end


----------



## TioMario (Jan 5, 2010)

I doubt we are normal people... that last pic is not what I was expecting lol.


----------



## riffz (Jan 30, 2010)

Wow, I died laughing when I saw Sarah's picture from Chris's description.


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 30, 2010)

Ethans devil tree is awesome.


----------

